# Things that irk you!



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

What are some of the things that irk you and irritate you in life? 

Have to say crappy drivers who think they are NASCAR drivers but really suck at driving are some of the worst.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Biblethumpers who truly believe that the Earth and humanity are only a few thousand years old.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 22, 2017)

Shitty teamates in vainglory
Biblethumpers


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Hangnails. Even though I agree that hardcore bible thumpers are helluva annoying!


----------



## Royn (Jan 22, 2017)

people who pretend to be smarter and/or more superior than they truly are.  Want to slap them from the left, and say in Drill Sargent voice, "YOU ARE NOT FOOLING ANYONE BUT YOURSELF AND PEOPLE AS STUPID OR MORE STUPID THAN YOU!"


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 22, 2017)

People who think their opinion (on whatever) is the only right or valid one.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

People who don't use their blinker. Really?!? Is it that hard to reach your hand just off the edge of the steering wheel & push that little stick up or down? Even if I'm holding a cup of coffee & a cigarette, I can still manage to push the damn stick...
But then there are those who don't know how to turn their blinker off. They'll ride for 10+ miles with it flashing away. (My truck has a bell that dings if I leave mine on too long. And it's a 2004.) The ones that leave it on at night get me the most though. How can you not see that shit flashing on your dashboard?


----------



## Calima (Jan 22, 2017)

Biblethumpers
Crazy political nutjobs on both sides
Militant Vegans
Hangnails
Legos on the floor... in the dark... at 3am...


----------



## Saylor (Jan 22, 2017)

I must say one of the things that really bothers me is when I'm listening to something like Van Halen and then somebody comes up and says my taste in music sucks, only to follow up with the response "Lil Yachty is way better than whatever it is you're listening to." I had that happen to me the other day when I was listening to Diver Down and it was about midway through the song Intruder which blends into Pretty Woman and some guy came up to me and wanted me to play some Yachty and all I could do was look at him like he just got let out of an asylum.


----------



## DragonSoil (Jan 22, 2017)

People who seem to need to comment on literally every single thing happening in real life, they'll act like little dogs and point out leaves that fall in front of you lol


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 22, 2017)

Rap/dubstep music. That cr@p needs to be banned.
Off-duty cops that drive way too fast/blow stopsigns, then get pissed when I showed them no "Professional Courtesy" when I wrote them a ticket.
Telemarketers. Yeah.
Any type of cooking that requires the burning of spices. I have asthma.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 22, 2017)

All these crybabies who are triggered because Trump is their president lol.
When someone uploads the same image to FA five times as a "reminder".


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jan 22, 2017)

All these crybabies that are triggered because people are using their freedom of speech and assembly to voice their legitamite concerns against Trump lol
"Just accept your president already!"
Admit it, if Hillary won you would be the guys in the streets protesting.


----------



## Revous (Jan 22, 2017)

Furs who don't realize commissions are a luxury good (like any type of art really). 
I've had to deal with potential clients throwing a hissy fit through notes because I didn't accept to do a full pic for $20.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

People who overuse the word pussy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> People who overuse the word pussy.


I have to agree.


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 22, 2017)

Furry related puns annnnddd people that piss away their money on buying things like commissions instead of paying their damn bills.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Furry related puns annnnddd people that piss away their money on buying things like commissions instead of paying their damn bills.


You don't like puns?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Furry related puns





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You don't like puns?


Don't worry dude, I got your back!! I'm gonna break him of this pun thing before it's over with!!


----------



## Andromedahl (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You don't like puns?


Depends. I just get irked when people use them fully unironically and not as a punchline.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't worry dude, I got your back!! I'm gonna break him of this pun thing before it's over with!!


Come on, baby! You know they dont make you that furrious! Lol!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Depends. I just get irked when people use them fully unironically and not as a punchline.


That's what he does...all damn day!!! Even when we're in PUBLIC!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> That's what he does...all damn day!!! Even when we're in PUBLIC!!


They slip sometimes! Damn it!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Come on, baby! You know they dont make you that furrious! Lol!


Ever notice that I don't like the posts you make that contain a pun? I am living with a daily, pretty much hourly, bombardment of bad puns.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Ever notice that I don't like the posts you make that contain a pun? I am living with a daily, pretty much hourly, bombardment of bad puns.


You know it aint like that! Is it?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know it aint like that! Is it?


Little bit.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 22, 2017)

people who try to act tough and fight others for no reason


----------



## Khazius (Jan 22, 2017)

Liars.

Its no so much the untruth in their statements, just the disrespect it takes to lie to someone.
(This of course doesnt apply to situations like hiding surprises, santa, etc. etc.)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 23, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Off-duty cops that drive way too fast/blow stopsigns, then get pissed when I showed them no "Professional Courtesy" when I wrote them a ticket.


Okay, I feel bad about posting this without the whole story so I have to fess up. I found out about "him" from my daughter. He honked his horn and blew the stop sign near my daughter's high school, almost running over a few kids in the process. Note, never have an easy to remember custom plate on your car. Ever. I ran the plate my daughter remembered, found out he lived near the school, about a mile away. I sat in wait for several days until he blew the 4 way stop again. He actually started to run, then pulled over. Flashed his badge when I approached the car (late model Vette), thinking it was his get out of jail free card. Wrong. I wrote him for failure to stop, speeding, evading arrest (primitive dash cam to prove it), no seat belt (sitting on it), no insurance card, no current registration and finally, failure to wear glasses as noted on drivers license.

BTW, I'm a city LEO, he's a county mountie.

He says he'll have my badge, no professional courtesy, he's gonna do this and that so during his rant, I call his boss, my second cousin. Cousin "Ron" is laughing because he can hear the ranting. I handed him my phone and watched him turn pale when he realized his boss had that same unusual last name and we both have some family resemblance. He sucked up hard to Ron but in the end his Vette went to impound. I told the tow truck driver (a friend from high school) not to be gentle with his plastic hotrod.

So there, you know the whole story now.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 23, 2017)

Am I the only person who feels salty over the new Ford GT? I know it's about a racing heritage, but I dislike certain features on it more than I'd like to. For example, the body styling seems to be following down the already traveled path of the modern supercars with active aerodynamics such as Ferrari's LaFerrari, the Porsche 918 Spyder, and the McLaren P1. It's powered by a twin turbocharged 3.5L V6 producing 600 hp instead of the big and beefy V8s they used to put into the engine bay of the older models. The 2005 had the same engine as the SVT Lightning and it still produced that much. It's not even offered in a manual transmission anymore, instead it's only offered as an automatic with flappy paddle gearbox transmission. But, it's not a like the hybrid/electric cars in the sense that it's all RWD and doesn't have the crazy electric boost system to drive both the front and the rear wheels. So, you're paying McLaren P1 money to still get the car with the lightweight carbon fiber body, the active aerodynamics, and even some of the crazy power, but you aren't getting the electronic boost.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 23, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> All these crybabies who are triggered because Trump is their president lol.
> When someone uploads the same image to FA five times as a "reminder".


I agree, crybabies who keep whining about trump being president. And the crybabies who need "safe zones" on campus. And social justice warriors.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 23, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Okay, I feel bad about posting this without the whole story so I have to fess up. I found out about "him" from my daughter. He honked his horn and blew the stop sign near my daughter's high school, almost running over a few kids in the process. Note, never have an easy to remember custom plate on your car. Ever. I ran the plate my daughter remembered, found out he lived near the school, about a mile away. I sat in wait for several days until he blew the 4 way stop again. He actually started to run, then pulled over. Flashed his badge when I approached the car (late model Vette), thinking it was his get out of jail free card. Wrong. I wrote him for failure to stop, speeding, evading arrest (primitive dash cam to prove it), no seat belt (sitting on it), no insurance card, no current registration and finally, failure to wear glasses as noted on drivers license.
> 
> BTW, I'm a city LEO, he's a county mountie.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome! Good for you man. Oh man, that made my day.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Okay, I feel bad about posting this without the whole story so I have to fess up. I found out about "him" from my daughter. He honked his horn and blew the stop sign near my daughter's high school, almost running over a few kids in the process. Note, never have an easy to remember custom plate on your car. Ever. I ran the plate my daughter remembered, found out he lived near the school, about a mile away. I sat in wait for several days until he blew the 4 way stop again. He actually started to run, then pulled over. Flashed his badge when I approached the car (late model Vette), thinking it was his get out of jail free card. Wrong. I wrote him for failure to stop, speeding, evading arrest (primitive dash cam to prove it), no seat belt (sitting on it), no insurance card, no current registration and finally, failure to wear glasses as noted on drivers license.
> 
> BTW, I'm a city LEO, he's a county mountie.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 23, 2017)

Other things that irk me;

The 'Joe Cool' douche that waits until he's at the front of the line to decide what to order. that's when I get that eye twitch thing going.
The lady that damn near empties her market bag for a coupon instead of getting it out while in line at Wally*Mart or wherever. You fill in your favorite store.
People that let their kids run loose like little wild hellions in a store.
The computer dept. guys at my local Frys Electronics. My cat knows more than they do.
People that believe their little special new car, muscle car or imported whatever Bimmer, M-B, etc. needs four(!) parking spaces. (I park as close to his drivers' door as possible, make 'em climb across.)
People that don't now how to stop texting while driving! Stop it!!
People that believe nobody will hit them in a crosswalk, so why look before stepping off the curb?
Letting dogs run loose ANYPLACE or walking them  so they can crap on other people's lawns. No probs, just leave land mines where they lay, right?
Stealing. Especially Internet theft of intellectual properties.
(I temper this with the fact I have a class M license) Harley and Sport bike riders that think loud pipes save lives. Total BS.

I"ll stop for now.  I need a beer.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jan 23, 2017)

Whenever I play CS:GO with a random and it turns out they're a smurf in it for the derank even though its prime and they just draw on the wall with an AK-47 because "penis" - actual quote for his reasoning as he was drawing a dick on the wall of Cache in sunhouse...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 23, 2017)

People who ask rhetorical questions and actually expect an answer.
Likewise for those who feel they need to reply to _mine_. i audibly mumble to myself a lot so this happens often...


----------



## Alex K (Jan 23, 2017)

The most irritatin thing to me is when youngsters complain about there technology not workin or havin to go to school everyday.
Back in my day the only concern was putin food on the table and that meant no school cause dang nabit you need that valuable time to work and get money to buy them grocerys n crops for your family. I might not be the more smarter man of my country but I can sure as hell tell you I know the value of a penny and the definition of hard workin

If the teens these days think technology errors are the worst of there problems then they got another thing comin!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh boy. Don't get me started... I have plenty of things that mildly or majorly irk me... heh


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 27, 2017)

this is really a form of jealously,and it recently happened. You tried working for something for  years and you still did not achieved it and out of nowhere your friend comes up and achieved it that fast..............I really dont know why that really did pissed me off.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Jan 27, 2017)

people who lie


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

People who are overly sensitive, particularly in this fandom... -sigh-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Khazius said:


> People who are overly sensitive, particularly in this fandom... -sigh-


I would say overly sensitive is better than not sensitive enough.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would say overly sensitive is better than not sensitive enough.


Well I just saw the extent of how people can be. Someone posted an adoptable for like 90$ or something and someone posted "I didnt know adoptables could sell for 90$".
Thats when 10 people started.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Well I just saw the extent of how people can be. Someone posted an adoptable for like 90$ or something and someone posted "I didnt know adoptables could sell for 90$".
> Thats when 10 people started.


Gotcha. I know what you mean. Some are easily offended.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gotcha. I know what you mean. Some are easily offended.


yeah... apparently from "No one is going to pay 90 dollars for a adoptable. At least I wouldnt think. "
He is

Saying the artists art is shit
personally attacking the artist
trying to shut down the artist
trying to kill art in the fandom
actually being questioned about who let him express his opinion
Telling the artist what to do


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Khazius said:


> yeah... apparently from "No one is going to pay 90 dollars for a adoptable. At least I wouldnt think. "
> He is
> 
> Saying the artists art is shit
> ...


Wow! Hopefully the artist will just tell him fuck off.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! Hopefully the artist will just tell him fuck off.


If your curious, heres the flame war. Its quiet funny tbh, but the last time I try to explain what someone actually said. I swear some people just take certain words and leave the rest of the sentence cut out sometimes, after of course adding their own.
www.furaffinity.net: $90 African Wild Dog Adopt! (OPEN) by Enlus


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Khazius said:


> If your curious, heres the flame war. Its quiet funny tbh, but the last time I try to explain what someone actually said. I swear some people just take certain words and leave the rest of the sentence cut out sometimes, after of course adding their own.
> www.furaffinity.net: $90 African Wild Dog Adopt! (OPEN) by Enlus


Ok. Read it. Wow again!


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ok. Read it. Wow again!


Yeah... So... whatcha think? xD

Ah the author deleted it and updated it as sold. Oh well, that drama was ridiculous, cant blame em.


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 28, 2017)

I feel like every trait I have is stereotypically gay, and that assumption gets tiring. I'm sick of girls writing me off as gay because I'm vegan or because I wear makeup or because I ice skate.


----------



## Anthropomorphic Human (Jan 28, 2017)

ADOPT REMINDER
REMINDER ADOPT
YCH REMINDER
ADOPT
YCH
ADOPT
REMINDER

Girl pls, chill for like an hour


----------



## Khazius (Jan 28, 2017)

Anthropomorphic Human said:


> ADOPT REMINDER
> REMINDER ADOPT
> YCH REMINDER
> ADOPT
> ...


"Anthropomorphic human" xD


----------



## Anthropomorphic Human (Jan 28, 2017)

Khazius said:


> "Anthropomorphic human" xD


I am the furriest furry because my fursona is the most anthropomorphic animal


----------



## Khazius (Jan 28, 2017)

Anthropomorphic Human said:


> I am the furriest furry because my fursona is the most anthropomorphic animal


I dont think thats how that works xD


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2017)

The doomsday clock. I admire the scientists behind it, but 'how close to midnight'(nuclear war) they decide place the hand is absolutely arbitrary. It just panics people (myself included ).


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Jan 28, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> The doomsday clock. I admire the scientists behind it, but 'how close to midnight'(nuclear war) they decide place the hand is absolutely arbitrary. It just panics people (myself included ).


Perhaps after this civilization annihilates itself, and the planet heals, maybe the next civilization will be a bit better.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 28, 2017)

Superhero movies.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Superhero movies.


All of them? What is it you don't like about them?
(I'm not a huge fan of them myself tho xp )


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Jan 28, 2017)

-Religious people who try and shove their views down your throat
-cold weather
-Unruly children
-Actually, just most people in general. X)


----------



## Sagt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> All of them? What is it you don't like about them?
> (I'm not a huge fan of them myself tho xp )


I probably should have been more specific. I like most of the batman movies (except for Batman v. Superman), the older x-men movies and the very recent Dr. Strange.

 Other than those, the other movies are mostly trash. Too much meaningless action, unfunny humour and endless sequels. They just seem like total cash grabs to me.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 28, 2017)

My favorite type of irritation is the one that makes you feel off balance cause then I get ta lay down


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 28, 2017)

Wyvern said:


> When people chew loudly or with their mouth open


Yeah! Then they get all butthurt when you ask them (nicely) to chew with their mouths closed!! This one actually JUST happened to me.
Also, what's almost as bad is when other nearby eaters _bite their silverware_. Bite. Their. Silverware!
Teeth on metal, whether it's my teeth or someone else's makes me cringe from here to fucking China! Stop! Just PLEASE STOP!!


----------



## Alex K (Jan 28, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Yeah! Then they get all butthurt when you ask them (nicely) to chew with their mouths closed!! This one actually JUST happened to me.
> Also, what's almost as bad is when other nearby eaters _bite their silverware_. Bite. Their. Silverware!
> Teeth on metal, whether it's my teeth or someone else's makes me cringe from here to fucking China! Stop! Just PLEASE STOP!!



But biting on metal is good for your daily dose of exercise because it helps straighten teeth


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 28, 2017)

How about that thing that ball point pens do where they just stop working while you're trying to write something, so you scribble a little on a different part of the paper and it works fine, but then you try to go back to writing but the pen stops working again so you scribble a bunch on a different surface and it works just fine so you go back to writing and the pen stops working again. So you skip over the bit you were trying to write and it continues along just fine so you go back to the part you skipped and it stops working again. Every time, just digging deeper and deeper grooves where you're trying to write. Eventually the paper gets sooooo mangled in _just that one spot_ you'd need a goddamn Sharpie to write anything further.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 28, 2017)

When a group of people walk slowly in a row across a sidewalk, temporarily blocking people from both ways.

They don't deserve legs.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 28, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> How about that thing that ball point pens do where they just stop working while you're trying to write something, so you scribble a little on a different part of the paper and it works fine, but then you try to go back to writing but the pen stops working again so you scribble a bunch on a different surface and it works just fine so you go back to writing and the pen stops working again. So you skip over the bit you were trying to write and it continues along just fine so you go back to the part you skipped and it stops working again. Every time, just digging deeper and deeper grooves where you're trying to write. Eventually the paper gets sooooo mangled in _just that one spot_ you'd need a goddamn Sharpie to write anything further.



That's why I like pencils. Unless it's the cheap kind that snap off when you attempt to sharpen them any more than a millimeter.


----------



## littlevioletcub (Jan 28, 2017)

People who post non art things on an art site then block you for tell them as such.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 28, 2017)

littlevioletcub said:


> People who post non art things on an art site then block you for tell them as such.


Most of the people who post non-art that I see either shitpost memes or do screencaps of things.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 28, 2017)

littlevioletcub said:


> People who post non art things on an art site then block you for tell them as such.


On that matter, people who don't read AUP or willingly ignore it (reminders and other kind of reupload abuse, posting pron in general category, etc), then scold or/and block you for telling them that. At first I warned people out of good intentions, to help them avoid the penalty (maybe someone clicked the wrong flag by accident or misread the policy, that happens too), but since 90% of the time I got either ignored or directly insulted, now I just instantly report this stuff to mods - a strike or two is usually enough to discourage some ignorant folks from littering the site.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 28, 2017)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> -Religious people who try and shove their views down your throat
> -cold weather
> -Unruly children
> -Actually, just most people in general. X)


As someone who is religious I completely agree.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 28, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> I just instantly report this stuff to mods


Be careful not to have TOO much fun. You might just get report*ed* for report*ing*. it happens. i'd know. Be careful not to report anyone popufur or show too much glee in making your report. You might inadvertently kink-shame the mod(s) if you try to report their fetish, even if it's against TOS. :V


----------



## littlevioletcub (Jan 28, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Most of the people who post non-art that I see either shitpost memes or do screencaps of things.



in my case 

So I left a comment on someones Gallery about how thier upload isn't art and shouldn't be on the front page it was this: thaliajordyn2.deviantart.com: No I explained how at the very least this should be in thier scraps they decided to post my comment as spam and block me. but not before leaving a comment on my Goth FAVORITES folder saying " Ew this isn't art. This is scribble wut.
Seee? If you don't like someone else's page stay off of it"


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 28, 2017)

littlevioletcub said:


> in my case
> 
> So I left a comment on someones Gallery about how thier upload isn't art and shouldn't be on the front page it was this: thaliajordyn2.deviantart.com: No I explained how at the very least this should be in thier scraps they decided to post my comment as spam and block me. but not before leaving a comment on my Goth FAVORITES folder saying " Ew this isn't art. This is scribble wut.
> Seee? If you don't like someone else's page stay off of it"



I can't believe they are actually try to defend that a screencap of a text is art. If they want to post that, that belongs in something like a journal.

They sound really young, at least mentally.


----------



## littlevioletcub (Jan 28, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I can't believe they are actually try to defend that a screencap of a text is art. If they want to post that, that belongs in something like a journal.
> 
> They sound really young, at least mentally.



Thats what I said, or thier scraps not the main gallery. They are 16. what I find pitiful is that the person they are responding to like this is thier Signifigant other 
like come on you don't do that to your SO


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 29, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Be careful not to have TOO much fun. You might just get report*ed* for report*ing*. it happens. i'd know. Be careful not to report anyone popufur or show too much glee in making your report. You might inadvertently kink-shame the mod(s) if you try to report their fetish, even if it's against TOS. :V


Joking gleeing aside (no, I'm not such an evil snitching fanatic, despite what I wrote in that thread x) ), I'm rather laconic and clear with my reports - I just attach links to tickets and copy some text directly from AUP to show what the submission violates. Anonymity of the action means that I'm out of drama's reach, and having a clear explanation makes a good difference between "trigger-happy nag" and "reasonable person who doesn't want to see the gallery cluttered up". Not to mention that in case of FA, mods are quite adequate and good at doing the job (it's the site's crappy ticket system that makes the work harder for them). And even if I somehow get reported for reporting, I can just ask another, unbiased admin about, well, "what the hell dudes", that helped me a couple of times.


----------



## Diretooth (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a rather comprehensive list of grievances, insofar as an expanded example is inaccurate sesquipedalean loquaciousness. (People using big words inaccurately. Yay for self-demonstration!)
A lot of the stuff that bugs me are stuff that I often do, as well as things that I don't. I dislike seeing people get mad at other people on forums for not spelling English words correctly, even though said person is not a native English speaker. Double points if they say 'Speak American'. (I sometimes get irrationally angry at spelling mistakes, which is quite irksome. At least I have sense to not voice my annoyance, the last thing these people need are assholes making them feel inadequate.)
'Artists' who consistently post crappy artwork or stories, do not take constructive criticism well, and/or have their friends go after you for hurting their feelings. Similarly, people who offer deconstructive criticism, (Such as 'git gud' or 'write better' or 'you suck',) especially for the sake of being a trollish ass. Wat is worse for me, though, is when I have a consistent amount of views for my ongoing story, but nobody offers any form of criticism, helpful or otherwise. This isn't something I can control aside from advertising my shit and asking for criticism.
People who 'jokingly' suggest a person to commit suicide. There's nothing that will piss me off more than that.
And lastly, at least for this post, it bothers me greatly when a really good artist posts one mature thing, such as a character with her boobs showing or something that people could jerk off to, and gets caught in an avalanche of horny assholes demanding more, even worse when they acquiesce and become just another porn artist. I've seen some amazing artists make some amazing artwork, there's a life and story to their art, a world that's slowly becoming known, and then they get caught up in the demands and requests of a very vocal minority, losing the people who watched them for their older art, losing that spark of inspiration.
Hell, it's taken me over ten years to write something a little more mature than a group of heroes rushing off to save the day because I'm terrified that people will focus more on a penis being described than the story I'm trying to tell. Which also becomes something of an annoyance because then I end up limiting myself and not telling the story as it should be.

Also, people who say they're ____-kin, but they're either obvious roleplayers, special snowflakes who think they can be specific character/abstract concept/gender-kin. Especially fucking tumblr assholes who use it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2017)

Generic Fox said:


> I feel like every trait I have is stereotypically gay, and that assumption gets tiring. I'm sick of girls writing me off as gay because I'm vegan or because I wear makeup or because I ice skate.


Not all girls are like that. Just be you, Fox! You'll find the right girl for you, who will love your traits!


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 29, 2017)

littlevioletcub said:


> in my case
> 
> So I left a comment on someones Gallery about how thier upload isn't art and shouldn't be on the front page it was this: thaliajordyn2.deviantart.com: No I explained how at the very least this should be in thier scraps they decided to post my comment as spam and block me. but not before leaving a comment on my Goth FAVORITES folder saying " Ew this isn't art. This is scribble wut.
> Seee? If you don't like someone else's page stay off of it"


I tried that too, and results were indeed amusing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I probably should have been more specific. I like most of the batman movies (except for Batman v. Superman), the older x-men movies and the very recent Dr. Strange.
> 
> Other than those, the other movies are mostly trash. Too much meaningless action, unfunny humour and endless sequels. They just seem like total cash grabs to me.


Capitalism at it's best(worst?)!


----------



## littlevioletcub (Jan 29, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> I tried that too, and results were indeed amusing.
> View attachment 16404



What did you say on her page? she marked it as spam so I couldn't see, Im also curious at the other comments too says there were 5 I know of two, mine and someone who posted "Grammer police" upset at my own lack of grammer and spelling but the others are a mystery


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 30, 2017)

littlevioletcub said:


> What did you say on her page? she marked it as spam so I couldn't see, Im also curious at the other comments too says there were 5 I know of two, mine and someone who posted "Grammer police" upset at my own lack of grammer and spelling but the others are a mystery


"Not an artwork, pal, use some other site for screencaps please", something among those lines ^^'


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 30, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I probably should have been more specific. I like most of the batman movies (except for Batman v. Superman), the older x-men movies and the very recent Dr. Strange.
> 
> Other than those, the other movies are mostly trash. Too much meaningless action, unfunny humour and endless sequels. They just seem like total cash grabs to me.


Shows like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure ruined superhero genre for me in general, I have to admit. I liked it for what it is before, but after seeing the same theme done in more or less sophisticated-yet-fun way (solid continuity without pointless reboots, insteresting "brain over brawn" fights, complex personal motives aside of "gotta save/destroy the world", refreshing lack of childish latex costumes), the everlasting flaws of superhero comics and movies quickly became too obvious and annoying to me to enjoy them .з.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2017)

People in general, really.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 30, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> I tried that too, and results were indeed amusing.
> View attachment 16404





> Just because I'm American doesn't mean you can boss me around.


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 30, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Cyclists with an inflated sense of entitlement who take up the whole goddamn lane and impede the flow of traffic.


Actually, that's the way people are supposed to cycle. If you try to pass someone who's riding on the edge of the lane, you're still supposed to shift lanes to pass.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 30, 2017)

People that treat you like shit because you don't have as much money as them. I hate them with all my soul


----------



## littlevioletcub (Jan 30, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> "Not an artwork, pal, use some other site for screencaps please", something among those lines ^^'



I just looked and DA took it down, or she did but I think it was DA


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 30, 2017)

littlevioletcub said:


> I just looked and DA took it down, or she did but I think it was DA


I reported the pic after I got blocked, and it stayed there for another day or so, so yeah, latter is most likely the case, hehe


----------



## Brechard (Jan 31, 2017)

Cyclists who ride on the sidewalk, the road is there for a reason.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2017)

Here's one: someone stalking one of my other comments on another site to try to prove (or disprove, wtf, not really sure what they were trying to get at??) a point. Especially when said comment was totally unrelated to what I had said after.

People just give me a headache sometimes...


----------



## littlevioletcub (Jan 31, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Here's one: someone stalking one of my other comments on another site to try to prove (or disprove, wtf, not really sure what they were trying to get at??) a point. Especially when said comment was totally unrelated to what I had said after.
> 
> People just give me a headache sometimes...



Just tell them they are right and block them


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 31, 2017)

littlevioletcub said:


> Just tell them they are right and block them


Haha, I said something to the effect of, "Thanks for accomplishing nothing by stalking my previous posts??" and then did utilize the "block user" feature


----------



## katalistik (Jan 31, 2017)

Nsfw ads.(or simply every Nsfw).Now seriously that triggers me.Can't surf on the internet because I'm too scared that I'll need to use bleach after.That applies only on my phone.'Cause,Ya know,"Adblocker" on PC is the greatest extension.Wish it was available for android too.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 31, 2017)

When people put question marks at the end of a _statement_ for no reason? (also people who won't catch this intentional irony) :V


----------



## SirenePerch (Jan 31, 2017)

When photoshop crashes :c


----------



## littlevioletcub (Jan 31, 2017)

SirenePerch said:


> When photoshop crashes :c



When photoshop crashes and you haven't saved your work is worse


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 31, 2017)

SirenePerch said:


> When photoshop crashes :c





littlevioletcub said:


> When photoshop crashes and you haven't saved your work is worse


When Photoshop crashes while you're trying to save!!
i'm at the point of frustration where i have to keep _multiple backups_ of my work to keep from corrupting my PSDs. i have so many .TMP files stacked on my main drive of corrupted Photoshop projects that will never see the light of day again.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jan 31, 2017)

You (along with everyone else here)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 31, 2017)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> You (along with everyone else here)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 1, 2017)

A more personal one for me is when people talk about weather in the scientific sense, and act like they know what they're talking about. As a weather geek, the worst ones are the "the tornado didn't LOOK like an EF5 therefore it isn't". It triggers me so hard because they completely misinterpreted the scaling method and didn't bother to check. Another one is when people get hit by ONE outer band of a hurricane and then go on SM and gloat about how they survived.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

People that make baseless accusations. Holy shit it's the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

Something that irks me? Washington D.C.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)

Okami's blatant overuse of terrible furry puns. Sorry. Not sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami's blatant overuse of terrible furry puns. Sorry. Not sorry.


But I like them. :c


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami's blatant overuse of terrible furry puns. Sorry. Not sorry.


I can't help it!!! I've developed a furry related speech imPETiment.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> But I like them. :c


Please don't encourage him. Please.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can't help it!!! I've developed a furry related speech imPETiment.


I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Please don't encourage him. Please.
> 
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Please don't encourage him. Please.


Well I purrsonally think it's pawsome, but I'm sorry you feel that way, fur real it's OK I'm throwing up too.


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 1, 2017)

I'll get the mop...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

LycanTheory said:


> I'll get the mop...


Don't forget this.


Spoiler


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 1, 2017)

LycanTheory said:


> I'll get the mop...



Would you like some assistance? Looks like somethings going around...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't forget this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's the only time I have ever liked a bleach comment. Because it's you, Mr Fox!


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 1, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Would you like some assistance? Looks like somethings going around...



Sure! I'd be glad to have some help!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 1, 2017)

LycanTheory said:


> Sure! I'd be glad to have some help!



I think we'll be fine, if we grin and BEAR it...

That was a pretty fangtastic pun for an amateur, eh?

Howlarious, right?

woof.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Would you like some assistance? Looks like somethings going around...


Furryitis


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

AWOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)

A-NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> A-NOOOOOOOO!


Not the "nope train"!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well I purrsonally think it's pawsome, but I'm sorry you feel that way, fur real it's OK I'm throwing up too.


I cannot like this comment due to the overabundance of puns (even if you are throwing up too).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's the only time I have ever liked a bleach comment. Because it's you, Mr Fox!


Me and Clorox Bleach have a long history, we know the score. 


bhutrflai said:


> I cannot like this comment due to the overabundance of puns (even if you are throwing up too).


I'd be worried if you did. XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)

I cannot begin to explain how relieved I am to be immune to Furryitis. I guess it balances out the fact that Okami is HIGHLY allergic & has a full blown case.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

Wait, is it too late to use a one of us pun? Ah, screw it.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Yeah! Then they get all butthurt when you ask them (nicely) to chew with their mouths closed!! This one actually JUST happened to me.
> Also, what's almost as bad is when other nearby eaters _bite their silverware_. Bite. Their. Silverware!
> Teeth on metal, whether it's my teeth or someone else's makes me cringe from here to fucking China! Stop! Just PLEASE STOP!!


Please God no.


----------



## ShadowDemon1996 (Feb 2, 2017)

People. in general. i like silence. and coffee.


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 3, 2017)

Windows 7.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 3, 2017)

DennyFrontier said:


> Windows 7.


Still better than 8. Once i got used to 7, it grew on me. My favorite feature post XP is the Start bar's super helpful search function.

On topic: The price of healthcare in the US. i don't even know why i'm paying for health insurance. My deductible and premiums are so fucking high, the ONLY way i'd save any money by having it would be if i made ER visits a bi-monthly event.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 4, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Still better than 8. Once i got used to 7, it grew on me. My favorite feature post XP is the Start bar's super helpful search function.
> 
> On topic: The price of healthcare in the US. i don't even know why i'm paying for health insurance. My deductible and premiums are so fucking high, the ONLY way i'd save any money by having it would be if i made ER visits a bi-monthly event.


What irks me is not only giving more for insurance each month than a number of people make (three people, $1,700 USD), my employer has the gall to tell us we cannot purchase insurance elsewhere! Yeah! This is Kaiser Permanente, probably a Platinum Plus-Plus-Plus level that you can't even get through Covered California or ObummerCare. It is also the cheapest our employer offers.

So, it's not cheap but I guess it has its upside. I can go to the emergency room, then get admitted to the hospital and it will cost me zip. If they don't admit me, it's $50 USD for whatever care I need. My co-worker, who flaunts the "no outside insurance" rule had to go to the hospital ER, then a night in the hospital. After his Bronze level insurance paid their part, it left him with a $4,000 USD bill to figure out how to pay off. And somehow, our HR department found out about it and wants him on our insurance ASAP. 

I really think health insurance in the US of A is a big, effing racket. That irks me to no end.


----------



## Multoran (Feb 5, 2017)

Feminazis.
Black Lives Matter.
Other general stupidity.


----------



## chaos_1152 (Feb 5, 2017)

Reddit is probably high my irk list. 80% of the site is either garbage or just really toxic and immature were discussions rarely happen. I just re-read my rage quit at /r/Furry i got two users calling me a butthurt Bernie supporter yet I'm not american. 

/r/Buildapc is probably the only help forum were users will attack you if you disagree on the help or question it. Like there insistence on crapping on builds that use a disc drive or user has a 1080p monitor with there 1070/1080. That also includes them getting snippy at user from India picking a 1060 or rx 470 to go with his 720p monitor. While explaining why 1080p is out of the question.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 6, 2017)

Youtubers who like and favorite their own videos.
Dude! i'm looking for NEW STUFF to watch! "Liked" and "Favorites" lists are meant so _others_ can see the stuff that you watch and like and branch out to new content. if you fill up said playlists with nothing but your own fuckin' videos, what's the goddam point!? i already watched all your videos, dude. That's why i'm looking here!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 8, 2017)

People who join forums and other online communities just to make one single posts like:
"Hey, i'm new here and i want to make a comic/videogame/webseries but i don't know how to draw or write or program. Email me to inquire for available jobs!"
Also, "Here, i have a Patreon already so we can get started right away! My mom already pledged $10 with the hopes that i'll eventually move out!"












Also, it kinda irks me that so many things irk me.
i'm not a negative person, i swear... i just don't have much to be happy about. right now :V


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 8, 2017)

Even though we have a wide and long enough driveway my girlfriend insists on parking right NEXT to my truck. She would rather struggle to get out instead of just staggering the cars in the driveway so she can comfortably open the door. No matter how many times I bitch about it she wont listen. I said the day I find a dent in my door is the day shes getting thrown out. This irritates me to no end


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> What irks me is not only giving more for insurance each month than a number of people make (three people, $1,700 USD), my employer has the gall to tell us we cannot purchase insurance elsewhere! Yeah! This is Kaiser Permanente, probably a Platinum Plus-Plus-Plus level that you can't even get through Covered California or ObummerCare. It is also the cheapest our employer offers.
> 
> So, it's not cheap but I guess it has its upside. I can go to the emergency room, then get admitted to the hospital and it will cost me zip. If they don't admit me, it's $50 USD for whatever care I need. My co-worker, who flaunts the "no outside insurance" rule had to go to the hospital ER, then a night in the hospital. After his Bronze level insurance paid their part, it left him with a $4,000 USD bill to figure out how to pay off. And somehow, our HR department found out about it and wants him on our insurance ASAP.
> 
> I really think health insurance in the US of A is a big, effing racket. That irks me to no end.



Ugh, agreed...


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 8, 2017)

chaos_1152 said:


> Reddit is probably high my irk list. 80% of the site is either garbage or just really toxic and immature were discussions rarely happen. I just re-read my rage quit at /r/Furry i got two users calling me a butthurt Bernie supporter yet I'm not american.
> 
> /r/Buildapc is probably the only help forum were users will attack you if you disagree on the help or question it. Like there insistence on crapping on builds that use a disc drive or user has a 1080p monitor with there 1070/1080. That also includes them getting snippy at user from India picking a 1060 or rx 470 to go with his 720p monitor. While explaining why 1080p is out of the question.



I mostly try to sub to the subreddits that aren't 90% trolls and immature keyboard warriors lol. I've had my fair share of being annoyed to hell by some of the discussions I've been involved in on Reddit. I feel like here (maybe because we don't have a downvote option, lol) I can speak my mind (reasonably, of course) and not get strung along in a 700 page comment war with people trying to be politically correct and automatically banishing me because my belief or opinion is different from theirs.

I know that still sometimes happens here, but far less frequently... at least on the topics I hang out on the most.


----------



## chaos_1152 (Feb 8, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I mostly try to sub to the subreddits that aren't 90% trolls and immature keyboard warriors lol. I've had my fair share of being annoyed to hell by some of the discussions I've been involved in on Reddit. I feel like here (maybe because we don't have a downvote option, lol) I can speak my mind (reasonably, of course) and not get strung along in a 700 page comment war with people trying to be politically correct and automatically banishing me because my belief or opinion is different from theirs.
> 
> I know that still sometimes happens here, but far less frequently... at least on the topics I hang out on the most.


 In my case theirs allot of really dense judgmental people there because I've seen at least few subs go on how they hate furries. Like one user sharing some tame furry Pokemon fan art and came back with -250 downvotes while having 100+ people raging at her. Heck the site already got laughed at when a subs mods banned a user for liking cat girls & tried to blame the subs userbase when called out.

Reddit is pretty much just a less hostile 4chan


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 9, 2017)

chaos_1152 said:


> In my case theirs allot of really dense judgmental people there because I've seen at least few subs go on how they hate furries. Like one user sharing some tame furry Pokemon fan art and came back with -250 downvotes while having 100+ people raging at her. Heck the site already got laughed at when a subs mods banned a user for liking cat girls & tried to blame the subs userbase when called out.
> 
> Reddit is pretty much just a less hostile 4chan



Well, there are always going to be ignorant people like that who would rather bash other people for being something they refuse to try to understand. That's where I utilize the "block user" feature, or just delete my post so it removes something for someone to try to chop my head off over...


----------



## chaos_1152 (Feb 9, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Well, there are always going to be ignorant people like that who would rather bash other people for being something they refuse to try to understand. That's where I utilize the "block user" feature, or just delete my post so it removes something for someone to try to chop my head off over...



Yeah that why i lurk around before diving in or just never reply back. /r/Furry mods were quick at modding a user being ignorant moron, who was already on thin ice.

Some of can be funny when a user is clearly 12 or just a immature ass going into meltdown mode. Because his trolling attempt failed hard.


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 9, 2017)

Valentine's day.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 9, 2017)

LycanTheory said:


> Valentine's day.



Aww...


----------



## Julen (Feb 9, 2017)

Life in general



When life saving grenades in a videogame don't go off 



Nazis in general 



How overrated Valentine's day is. (has nothing to do with the fact that i'm alone)


 


People actually using my shitty art without permission. Still surprised someone would use it anyways




Being unsatisfied after drawing something, even though people says it's good 



Russian bias



Taking a look at things i've done in the past.

god has forsaken us

And finding old and absolutely horrifying doodles i did a long time ago in class


----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 9, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Aww...
> 
> View attachment 16682



You've found my weakness... Irk averted.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 12, 2017)

When threads i like stop getting posts.

i refuse to let this thread die. Much like the old confessions thread from a year or so ago, i find comfort in reading these posts and i always have one more to contribute.


----------

